
Disney+ Was the Most Downloaded App in the US in Q4 2019 - sogen
https://daringfireball.net/linked/2020/01/14/disney-plus
======
nscalf
It is beyond me how Disney is allow to buy up a monopoly of content creation,
then allowed to pull content from other platforms to compete with them. It’s
been a long time since I reviewed anti-trust laws and cases, but I think they
control something like 80% of box office hits, largely by buying up every big
competitor. It’s a conversation I would expect to be brought up more often.

~~~
berdon
They seem benign to me. Monopoly is defined as "the exclusive possession or
control of the supply of or trade in a commodity or service.".

You yourself say they own "80% of box office hits" but there's still ample
competition. They're just not making better content.

